# Milk LAB - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

I will do a full review in a day or so once I have given it a full go but finally a coffee vape that I really enjoy! A coffee vape that is smooth and beautiful! I have tried more than a few Coffee Vapes and this is a winner from Sir Vapes Milk LAB range! Frappe! Highly recommended if you have been searching for a coffee vape!




It's called Frappe but I call it Coffee Milkshake! Delicious!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/12/15)

Happy you like it Sir Oom

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Happy you like it Sir Oom



I'm not sure if you changed the final production run compared to the sample I got a while ago... but the production run seems a lot smoother... tested it in a dripper and immediately filled a tank because I knew this would be a winner...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

Perfect picture of Frappe!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (31/12/15)

Hmmm sounds good


----------



## R8B84 (1/1/16)

I have been looking for a long time for a good coffee Vape and tried all the one's I could find locally, but didn't like any off them except Phillipe rock special reserve, but at the price it was I had to abandon it. So needless to say I was very excited for the release of Frappe and ordered 3 bottles as soon as online sales opened. 

After a day and a half of vaping this in the Cruis with dual 24g ID 2.5MM, coming in at 0.32 ohm, I can honestly say that this is the best coffee flavour that I have tasted, by a long shot. 

This will remain a ADV for me for a long time.

Well done Sir Vape, super awesome juice and super smooth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## G-Step (4/1/16)

I've wanted get my hands on a good coffee/vanilla ice cream style juice from our local mixologists so the button had to be fired this morning. Look forward to some new year vape mail from the good Sirs @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (5/1/16)

Just got this juice this morning. Really really good. Nice and smooth vape.

I prefer to vape it at lower wattages to get a cool vape which helps you get a feel of the ice cream and then the coffee comes through nicely.

Amazing juice 9/10 from me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (5/1/16)

DAMMIT!!! I just bought the milk lab Pomgurt.. lol and one other flavour. If only i read this before my purchase.. hahah.. fml


----------



## VapeDude (5/1/16)

Sk3tz0 said:


> DAMMIT!!! I just bought the milk lab Pomgurt.. lol and one other flavour. If only i read this before my purchase.. hahah.. fml



For what its worth I've only read good things about the other 2 flavours as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (7/1/16)

VapeDude said:


> For what its worth I've only read good things about the other 2 flavours as well


I bought the last available bottle of Milk Lab Frappe 3mg on Tuesday. Really enjoying this juice, its sooo good. Only problem is I need to restrain myself from vaping it as my bottle is being drained super fast...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (7/1/16)

I bought this Milk Lab Frappe and its f..king awesome. its got a hazelnut wafer coffee flavor that lingers.. reminds me of a chocolate i had when i was a kid..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine (2/2/16)

I am not really a coffee fan when it comes to vaping. However, this Milk Lab "Frappe" is something worth trying. There is no cloying sweetness, instead there is a slight bitter nutty vibe going on, which is not too bitter, in fact extremely pleasant in the mouth and lungs, as it rounds off any vanilla sweetness. This is an all day vape juice on my menu as it is extremely smooth and pleasurable. If you enjoy a coffee flavour that is not too "in your face", I highly reccomend this juice.

This magic sauce sells at Sir Vape, but is now sold out. No wonder, it is just that good! I will be grabbing some more as soon as their new stock arrives.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (2/2/16)

Hmmmm still need to try these, they sound incredible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/2/16)

Great, Great mix @Sir Vape. Been vaping the Frappe for a couple of days. I am not a fan of the sweeter juices, and most coffee mixes are made too sweet, the Frabbe is definitely different, lovely coffee inhale and nutty exhale on 30 watt +. When vaping at 20 watts the inhale has the same taste but less intense, but the exhale changes, it is almost a mild tobacco or RY4 taste. Thank you for a great juice

Please keep us informed when Frabbe is back in stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (2/3/16)

frappe latest batch- horrible chemical taste.will give it a week to steep and try again. but as far as i am aware these juices are pre steeped before its sold.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/3/16)

shabbar said:


> frappe latest batch- horrible chemical taste.will give it a week to steep and try again. but as far as i am aware these juices are pre steeped before its sold.



LIKE A RUBBER INNER TUBE????!


----------



## shabbar (2/3/16)

seems like a bad batch or something . one thing i am impressed by at how fast the vendor responded to the issue. i have no doubt that this will be resolved and we will be happy vapers at the end. 

big ups @Sir Vape


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/3/16)

shabbar said:


> seems like a bad batch or something . one thing i am impressed by at how fast the vendor responded to the issue. i have no doubt that this will be resolved and we will be happy vapers at the end.
> 
> big ups @Sir Vape



I second the response time. Really great.

On reflection, my bottle of pomgurt is fantastic!


----------



## Waine (2/3/16)

Just to be a "party pooper" I overdid the Frappe a bit. Now I am giving it a long break. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razien (14/3/16)

Bought a bottle of pomghurt... not really impressed. Getting a taste of sour milk with a bitter finish(which may be because of the overwhelming pomegranate) in an arctic tank.. i will try it in my bellus. hopefully I will get a better vape out of it. Maybe if the mango was more intense it would add a much better taste to it?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/3/16)

Razien said:


> Bought a bottle of pomghurt... not really impressed. Getting a taste of sour milk with a bitter finish(which may be because of the overwhelming pomegranate) in an arctic tank.. i will try it in my bellus. hopefully I will get a better vape out of it. Maybe if the mango was more intense it would add a much better taste to it?


I find the Arctic to be reliable and accurate (on top of being a cloud MONSTER )... It is my go-to tank. Please do keep us posted on your experience with the Bellus...


----------



## Razien (15/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I find the Arctic to be reliable and accurate (on top of being a cloud MONSTER )... It is my go-to tank. Please do keep us posted on your experience with the Bellus...


Find the Pomegranate to be even more intense in the Bellus, maybe this flavour is just not for me.. i was looking forward to a much more of mango vape though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

Razien said:


> Find the Pomegranate to be even more intense in the Bellus, maybe this flavour is just not for me.. i was looking forward to a much more of mango vape though


I will also take a pure mango vape any day.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide (15/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I find the Arctic to be reliable and accurate (on top of being a cloud MONSTER )... It is my go-to tank. Please do keep us posted on your experience with the Bellus...


I too am an Arctic fan, my first tank I purchased with an iStick 50 watt, with the assistance of @Andre damn, feels like a lifetime ago, but still a noob. What Arctic do you have?, I also have the V8 and V8 Mini, and actually still prefer my original "old" Arctic with the BTDC coil.


----------



## DarkSide (15/3/16)

Razien said:


> Bought a bottle of pomghurt... not really impressed. Getting a taste of sour milk with a bitter finish(which may be because of the overwhelming pomegranate) in an arctic tank.. i will try it in my bellus. hopefully I will get a better vape out of it. Maybe if the mango was more intense it would add a much better taste to it?


Vaping pomgurt at the moment in the griffen, really loving it, amazing how tastes differ.


----------



## Razien (15/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> I too am an Arctic fan, my first tank I purchased with an iStick 50 watt, with the assistance of @Andre damn, feels like a lifetime ago, but still a noob. What Arctic do you have?, I also have the V8 and V8 Mini, and actually still prefer my original "old" Arctic with the BTDC coil.


I think its the old one, does not say anything else on the packaging. I am currently using a 0.2ohm BTDC coil. But I have since switched to using a Bellus. The Bellus is just a good(maybe even better), providing you do a good build and use high quality material. The heads are coupled with an IStick TC60W


----------



## Razien (15/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> Vaping pomgurt at the moment in the griffen, really loving it, amazing how tastes differ.


What taste do you get from it?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> I too am an Arctic fan, my first tank I purchased with an iStick 50 watt, with the assistance of @Andre damn, feels like a lifetime ago, but still a noob. What Arctic do you have?, I also have the V8 and V8 Mini, and actually still prefer my original "old" Arctic with the BTDC coil.


Also still running it old school. Looked at the V2 but I still rather want more V1's. Coils super impressive IMO.


----------



## Dr Evil (28/4/16)

Got a bottle of pomgurt. My lord is it bad, just a bitter cough medicine taste, tried it in a dripper at 40W all the way up to 75W and not a hint of mango. 

Then tried it in my Crius and exactly the same flavour. 

I'm using a 0.35 Kanthal build in both atomizers. Not sure if it's supposed to taste that way or if it needs steeping.

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (4/6/16)

Being a Coffee lover myself, I couldn't resist trying the Frappe out but unfortunately it seems as though I'm struggling to get the flavour. It just tasted like burnt popcorn or something. I've run it through a cheapie TronS tank and 2 uWell Crown tanks using a 0.2 NI200 coil, a SS 0.5 and a SS 0.25 and couldnt get a better taste.
What are you guys running this on?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Calvinh (21/12/16)

Sup sup ! MY first every liquid review but seeing as i am happy to have found this forum i goto pull my weight and hope this helps someone make a choice in future. Please let me know if i need to sharpen / improve anything.

Company: *Milk Lab*
Product Name: *yo mamma

Product Image:

*


Reviewer: *Calvinh*

Mod: *Eleaf - Ijust S (I know may not be the GREATEST in terms of testing but for now it will do )*
Watts/Volts: *80 W*

Atomiser: *ECL 0.18 ohm Coil*
Coil Resistance: *N/A*
Wicking Material: *N/A*

Strength: *3mg*
Blend: *70VG/30PG*
Price: *30ml - R 155 (R5.16 per ml)*
Website: *http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/yo-mamma*

Website blurb: *A creamy frozen yoghurt with lashings of fresh blackcurrants, blueberries and raspberries. *

Reviewer Notes: *The first couple hits of this juice resembled the slight taste of a cough mixture especially on the exhale however the next couple of vapes proved to change my tastes perception somewhat and the blackcurrant flavor came through sharp. It reminds me of those Sparkles blackcurrant sweets. I think you need to give this one at least a chamber or so for your tongue to adapt! I like it and will finish the bottle and as i am still playing the field with regards to liquids i would come back to it at a later stage.*

Similar to: *Nothing i have tasted thus far (My journey has only just begun)*

Avoid if: *You do not like Blackcurrant tasting things such as medicines / sweets.*

I rate this on the nom scale: *3) nom : its nom*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Thanks for your review @Calvinh - way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> Sup sup ! MY first every liquid review but seeing as i am happy to have found this forum i goto pull my weight and hope this helps someone make a choice in future. Please let me know if i need to sharpen / improve anything.
> 
> Company: *Milk Lab*
> Product Name: *yo mamma
> ...


Thank you, I am well informed on this juice now. Well done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/3/18)

*Juice Review: Milk Lab - Frappe*
as part of https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

Flavour Description: “Arabica coffee blended with vanilla ice-cream.”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W and 20W

My comment: 
Coffee blended with vanilla ice-cream sounds good but I was really disappointed. I didn’t like the taste but kept on with it, thinking it might improve or that I would change my mind. Neither happened. After reading this thread I tried it at a lower wattage (20W instead of 30W) but it still didn't taste good. It has a decidedly strange, unpleasant taste. 

Would I buy this juice again: No 



*
*


----------

